# Are You Decorating For The Holidays Yet?



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Have you started decorating for the holidays yet?

I love seeing the lights everywhere! :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

My grandkids decorated our Christmas tree on Saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Not yet. I won't get the tag for the tree for another week or so and then we will go to the mountains and cut it down that weekend..so about 2 weeks before Christmas is when I will do it at the house.

I have done a little decorating in my office because it needed a little cheer.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

With all my babies grown and gone, I am not sure I will decorate this year.

I watched my youngest grandson helping his mama (my daughter) decorate their tree.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Decorated the office at work, will do my place Thursday or Friday.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Wow, how different ._.

We do not decorate (almost NEVER!) before December 8th. That day is supossed to be some kind of saints day, the virgin day or something like that. I found it is the Immaculate Conception of Mary Day. And we always decorate that day. Is some kind of tradition. Of course, lot of people don't really care (as me xD) but most of it does.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

*NO!*lain:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

My husband will not allow a real tree in the house, we put up an artificial one. I so miss the real tree smell. SO.....Yesterday I got some Christmas Tree branches for free from Lowes where they sell Christmas trees. I put up two clusters of real branches. One in the dinning room and one in the living room. Hubby is OK with it, and I have my Christmas Tree smell again:vs_karate:.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

TerryCurley said:


> My husband will not allow a real tree in the house, we put up an artificial one. I so miss the real tree smell. SO.....Yesterday I got some Christmas Tree branches for free from Lowes where they sell Christmas trees. I put up two clusters of real branches. One in the dinning room and one in the living room. Hubby is OK with it, and I have my Christmas Tree smell again:vs_karate:.


Last year was the first year I have had a fake Christmas tree and I HATED it. We still have it for emergency years when the mountains are so full of snow (like last year) that going and cutting one down is impossible. My kid was so upset - bawling - that we couldn't go cut down our tree. It was the first year in his life we didn't go and I honestly think he despises our fake tree. This year we are making the effort to go no matter the weather or the roads..lol. It's tradition and it's obvious that skipping that tradition makes us all unhappy.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

FanKi said:


> Wow, how different ._.
> 
> We do not decorate (almost NEVER!) before December 8th. That day is supossed to be some kind of saints day, the virgin day or something like that. I found it is the Immaculate Conception of Mary Day. And we always decorate that day. Is some kind of tradition. Of course, lot of people don't really care (as me xD) but most of it does.


We don't decorate until 2 weeks before. Most people around me are already decorating and I think that's too early for my taste. We had a friend who decorated the day after Thanksgiving and he asked us if we had started yet. We said no and he replied with "oh, not gonna do it this year huh?" No..we are just gonna wait a little bit. Just because we don't do it the first of December doesn't mean we aren't going to do it! I honestly have issues with my house being decorated in Christmas for an entire month. I put decorations up two weeks before and typically a day or two after Christmas is over they all come down. The clutter bothers me.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> Last year was the first year I have had a fake Christmas tree and I HATED it. We still have it for emergency years when the mountains are so full of snow (like last year) that going and cutting one down is impossible. My kid was so upset - bawling - that we couldn't go cut down our tree. It was the first year in his life we didn't go and I honestly think he despises our fake tree. This year we are making the effort to go no matter the weather or the roads..lol. It's tradition and it's obvious that skipping that tradition makes us all unhappy.


Real Christmas trees like Spruce don't grow in Arkansas, the climate is too warm. In New York we would go to a tree farm and get one, but here there is no such thing. They are shipped from the North and sold already cut and unbelievably expensive. We could cut a small cedar or Lob Lolly pine on our property, but those are not Christmas Trees in my book and don't have the Christmas smell.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

TerryCurley said:


> Real Christmas trees like Spruce don't grow in Arkansas, the climate is too warm. In New York we would go to a tree farm and get one, but here there is no such thing. They are shipped from the North and sold already cut and unbelievably expensive. We could cut a small cedar or Lob Lolly pine on our property, but those are not Christmas Trees in my book and don't have the Christmas smell.


Here in New Mexico our most popular Christmas tree is a pinon pine. Some people go up higher and get the firs and spruce trees but we don't..I love the pinon pine smell and look. We have a lot of junipers here but I agree - not at all a Christmas tree and the ponderosa pines aren't either. We don't have tree farms out here. I have only seen those on tv. Last year I had to use the glade pine scented candles to help make it feel more Christmas like. It helped but wasn't really the answer. I am glad you were able to get the branches! I love love love the smell of pine.

New Mexicans get a $10 permit from the forest service and load up in their trucks with their chainsaws and spend the day in the mountains looking for a tree and for wild critters. We have lots of memories - lol - years of almost getting stuck in the snow - the year we didn't take lunch because it wasn't going to take that long and then not finding one until 2:00 in the afternoon and everybody was REALLY cranky and hungry at that point (we always take extra food now..lol). It's just a really amazing tradition.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Just sharing pics from a few years ago. I hope to have pictures this year when we go again!

A New Mexican Tree hunt! Wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Real trees... JA!

We NEVER (and nobody at least in Buenos Aires) had or used a real tree >.< 
So boring, it's all plastic .-.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:LOL I like @*Eddieblz* 
I'll probably be in a Chinese restaurant ...as for decorations....errrrr I wouldn't celebrate anything but I have to for my son and that is he will get a gift for each day of Hannukah and probably light candles with his father every single night and eat latkes every single day.And you know what?he will still kvetch he doesn't gets a gift for Christmas:wink::wink:and New Year...and my birthday.:vs_worry::vs_worry:


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

I haven't yet, I will soon.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

All done yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

We got our tree yesterday! Love it. It's smaller than we normally get but still a respectable size. Decorated it last night and the rest of the house is done as well! :vs_karate:

Our mountains are hurting for snow..sad really. We should normally have a LOT of snow on the ground but we don't..el nino my butt! We are actually supposed to be direct in line for good el nino moisture and have seen NOTHING. Not seeing this "godzilla" el nino they are predicting yet.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh Boy Chanda, you've done it now. You know the evil eye sees and hears everything....now you are going to get the worse snow storm in history.:vs_smirk:


----------



## Haley (Dec 4, 2015)

Our tree is up and finished.

Now just need outside lights, and to finish painting the houses for the Christmas Village!


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

*Sammy Clawz*

Got my Sammie Clawz up on the mantle!
Hey, did you know they have a Homey Depot at the North Pole!?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

That is so funny.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Let me show you my favourite thing of christmas >.<


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

aww adorable


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I think Sorin's decoration would eat Fanki's!!! :vs_smirk:


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

:vs_smirk::vs_smirk::vs_smirk::vs_smirk:Sorin's decoration is for Hallomas LOL


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

I'd love to build a Santa taking a crap down the chimney (We do have one) but I suspect the politically keerect would have th' cops on me...


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

@Sorin Actually I've seen exactly the same thing in several different places...well one was in Europe so doesn't counts but I wouldn't worry for the cops


----------

